# Follow Up on Solar Dyeing



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

This is the how my solar dyed fibre came out. It’s a Polworth pin drafted too.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Very nice, great job


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That should spin up beautifully!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Pretty colours. Makes me want to get out of dyes. No sun here today-overcast and breezy. Maybe after a few chores are done.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very pretty. It will be beautiful spun up and knit.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors! Well done indeed.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful. I can hardly wait to see it spun. What is pin drafted?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that came out very pretty. It will spin up very summery What thoughts on the finished project.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

spinningjennie said:


> This is the how my solar dyed fibre came out. It’s a Polworth pin drafted too.


Great color choices. Polworth is one of my favorites.


----------

